# Are all men like "that"?



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

Okay, I'm not sure how to start this off exactly, so here I go...

I've been speaking to this guy online now for a few days, and in an email, we were discussing being cheated on or cheating on someone. He told me that he cheated on his girlfriend before, and that "All men are like that." This thought is bothering me to no end, and I'd like to believe that's not true, but from what I've been through, from not only being cheated on, but being manipulated, and my ex having a baby by someone else and lying about it (long story), it's hard for me to trust anyone, especially a man. 

So I suppose my question is, do you believe that all men are cheaters and are unable to maintain a monogomous relationship with someone? I would definitely like to find these men that ARE capable of this kind of relationship. It'd be a nice change.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Supalady05 said:


> So I suppose my question is, do you believe that all men are cheaters and are unable to maintain a monogamous relationship with someone? I would definitely like to find these men that ARE capable of this kind of relationship. It'd be a nice change.


Speaking as a guy, not all men are cheaters. You have likely run into men who feel they need validation through many women. That's a form of insecurity/immaturity.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

I would say most younger men are very prone to cheating, but that's mostly because they haven't grown up yet. There certainly are young guys that won't cheat, but as a cheater myself, it wasn't until I got a little older that I stopped doing that.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Of course not, I would never hurt someone I loved. My sister's husband cheated on her and I saw first hand how much she was hurt. She was emotionally devestated, and he seemed to enjoy taunting her with his flings. There are plenty of men out there who would cheat but I hold a strong value in relationships and could never do that to someone I love.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I've never cheated, and I don't think that most other guys do either. In fact, from the people that I've known, it's usually been the girls that have cheated.


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

In the animal kingdom, males never have one partner. In the human world it is hard for males to resist other females, some men have the willpower to do so, and I believe you need to find the right man.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Not at all....I think there are a certain amount of males (and, as Inturmal pointed out, females) that think that way but definitely all males do not.

I completely trust my husband and I KNOW that he would never betray me. I couldnt say that about my first husband (which is why he is an ex) and a relationship is nothing without trust.

If the guy told you that, it speaks volumes about his beliefs. You deserve better :yes.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

nosblob said:


> In the animal kingdom, males never have one partner. In the human world it is hard for males to resist other females, some men have the willpower to do so, and I believe you need to find the right man.


There are monogamous animals.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I think the majority are like that, but hopefully not all of them. 
And someone said younger men are more likely to cheat...but there are older men who do it too. I don't think age necessarily matters, it really just depends on the person. And most people in general are lying assholes that you can't trust.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

If you want a specific answer, it is between 30-40% of married men have been unfaithful to their wives. This is according to Kinsey Institute New Report on Sex. The overwhelming majority of people will over-estimate this number. This is only married men, though.

If I recall, women weren't that far behind those numbers.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Penny said:


> If the guy told you that, it speaks volumes about his beliefs. You deserve better :yes.


I agree. There are plenty of men who won't cheat on you, but he doesn't sound like one.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

As a guy who has never had a GF, let alone a long term relationship, I find it difficult to comment on this topic. It's the equivalent of someone who's never done drugs commenting on how to break an addiction. I mean, as of right now, I believe my intentions are good and that I'd never do such a thing. But at the same time, I doubt any cheater (male or female) enters into a relationship with the intention of eventually cheating on their partner.


With that said, I'm 99% certain my parents have never cheated on one another. So yes, faithful men do exist. Remember, that guys that make statements like that, they don't speak for everybody. It's just that their opinions tend to ring louder than everybody elses.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never been in a relationship, but I'd like to believe that I'd never be a cheater. Mostly because I can imagine how much it would hurt me if I was cheated on.

:no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Broshious said:


> nosblob said:
> 
> 
> > In the animal kingdom, males never have one partner. In the human world it is hard for males to resist other females, some men have the willpower to do so, and I believe you need to find the right man.
> ...


And we men have brains, too!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I had a similar conversation once with a male. He said the same kind of thing -that all men cheat and insisted that I drop my "naive view of things". 

My answer to him was: "Are you trying to convince me of the truth about reality, or rather the truth of your own reality...?" -which pretty much shut him up.

People see things much based on how they see things (ha ha!). To some extent, the truth is flexible -particularly with people who are motivated by emotions. -ever noticed how a person can justify with logic practically anything that they already feel? 

Why not listen to your own emotions and what they are telling you rather than what someone else tells you? Not enough people do this. And it's a shame because later they end up resenting it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

As far as 'cheating on someone' ...I am pretty confident that I've done this on an emotional level quite a lot.
....This is a strange thing to say, but I used to ask a lot of the opposite sex. Basically, I wanted the best of both worlds. To some extent I am still inclined in such a way.

So technically, I see my self as the female version of a womaniser. I ask for the best of both worlds. To some extent this is just due to having a healthy sex drive, but the rest is from a lack of self awareness and control. 

I do my best to be responsible for my own emotions. -in other words, I try not to be an 'emotional cheater'. And then I find that I don't have to worry in the slightest about what anyone else does.

Most people try to tame someone else, but I can't be bothered with something as futile as this. And as hard as it is developing self-control -at least this is something that I can control.


----------



## RMR (Jul 24, 2007)

Nope, I was with a girl from the age of 18 to my current age of 23. Never cheated once. Loved her to death. We recently broke up, but we're still on great terms.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

My last boyfriend WANTED to cheat because he wasn't getting any action from me--but he was a good guy and waited (albeit a week) after breaking up with me before sleeping with someone else. And the sex with the other girl wasn't planned, just so you know...Point is: he had respect for the sacredness that is inherent in a relationship and for me, so he got out of the relationship before ruining it with cheating.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Odds are: not all. 

Finding someone to trust is hard. And that's the hard truth of it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Amen to that.

That's one reason why I couldn't get married. I can't put my full trust in someone like that. Marriage is so sacred and people are making a mockery of it these days. If I was married and a guy cheated on me, I'd be ready to kill him...even if I was just in a girlfriend/boyfriend relationship. I take stuff like that way seriously.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Supalady05 said:


> He told me that he cheated on his girlfriend before, and that "All men are like that." This thought is bothering me to no end, and I'd like to believe that's not true, but from what I've been through, from not only being cheated on, but being manipulated, and my ex having a baby by someone else and lying about it (long story), it's hard for me to trust anyone, especially a man. So I suppose my question is, do you believe that all men are cheaters and are unable to maintain a monogomous relationship with someone?


 I suppose it would be unfair to clam ALL men are cheaters but I suspect the ones who are not capable of doing so are a minority.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

Not all men are cheaters..........

I didn't cheat on my former girlfriend, even though she did so to me a couple of times....and she would've deserved it......and I was being flirted with heavily by one of her friends and had the opportunity to do it.

I think people would be better served by doing to others, as they would want others to do to them.........I'm not perfect at this, but I try my hardest...

People who cheat because "everyone else is doing it" are merely trying to come up with a way of justifying their own bad behavior. Just my opinion...


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Cheating is just disgusting. Thats all I have to say on the topic. Oh yeah, and im a guy.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I just feel that a lot of people 'cheat'. ...that depending on how you define what this means; and I define it by emotional infidelity rather than physical infidelity.

I remember hanging around with an English guy when I was on a tour of Northern Australia. We got along really well, and I believe that it is because we both knew enough about ourselves to recognise how similar we were to one another.

I've never 'technically cheated', yet my approach to relationships has been selfish. Also, I just have a good sex drive (if you don't mind me saying). 

This guy had pretty strong double standards and slept around on his girlfriend but would label a woman who flirted with men as cheap or ****ty. He even tried this once on me -saying something like: "So it's true what they say about Aussie girls then?" But I just looked him straight in the face and asked him to repeat what he'd said. -he mumbled it because he knew that I could see straight through him.

The good thing about this guy though, was that, eventhough he has a strong streak of cheating in him (and probably will stay this way for his whole life) he was able to a certain extent to admit that he was hypocritical and wrong.

Being that he would back down if I maintained my confidence (which in general I can fairly well). 
And I like and I do trust individuals who have the self-awareness and courage to admit to their faults and hypocrisy. This shows self-awareness and furthermore -it is 'the cure' for cheating, because it means that a person no-longer is able to justify asking for too much from others: they know that they 'can dish it out but can't take it'.

I once had a debate with a self-confessed polygamist regarding the morality of Bill Clinton and the way that the public dealt with his affair with Monica Lewinski. ...I was able to put this subject in a way which made this guy unable to justify his own life choices if he criticised Clinton's straying -and he was amazingly morally upright in his criticism of Bill Clinton. 

I find that if I make the effort to look at things in a certain way that it is then impossible for a person to manipulate or otherwise 'cheat' me. And for me, this 'certain way' is seeing how it is that I am like people who cheat -how it is that I have selfishness like they do.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

No,not all men do cheat.My last boyfriend did not cheat on me,and it ended because of other things.If my boyfriend would cheat on me I don't really think that I could forgive him.I have a really hard time in trusting people,so for me to stay in a relationship when he had cheated would ruin me I think.Because then it would always be in the back of my head that he could do it again,and I know that I would obsess about it.
And girls do it as much as guys do it.I know several girls who has cheated in almost every relationship they have been in.I could never do such a thing like that because when I'm in an relationship I am only with that one person,and even though the relationship gets really bad it's not something that I will do.
It seems to me that some people just can't control themselves.Almost like they have no boundries when they meet someone they find attractive.
The people I know that have cheated(girls and boys),for them it seems like to me that they find someone and the first months or year they are madly in love with the person they have found and thinks that it's the love of their life.Then after that feeling of feeling in love is gone they get bored,and tries to find that feeling again.No longterm relationship can stay like it did in the beginning forever.I'm not so sure that I'll ever find someone that I can stay with "forever".I am hoping for it,but with the society being like it is today I think it will be hard to find something that will last.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll admit that I cheated a little. I cybered with some people. But she had it coming, really. I should have cheated more substantially. She was a ***** and I was a doormat.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Brax said:


> I'll admit that I cheated a little. I cybered with some people. But she had it coming, really. I should have cheated more substantially. She was a b!tc# and I was a doormat.


Cheating is never acceptable. Even if the person is a *****...you should have just dumped her, not cheated on her. Though cyber sex isn't real sex so I guess it could have been worse. :b


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh, it totally is. She was abusive.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

oh please, cyber sex is a joke. Unless you physically kiss someone, or have sex with them, then it is not cheating.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

Johnny1234 said:


> oh please, cyber sex is a joke. Unless you physically kiss someone, or have sex with them, then it is not cheating.


I guess we all draw lines at different places.....

I would consider cybering as "cheating", though i wouldn't consider it as "sex"....

Heck, i would even consider kissing on the lips as being cheating under certain circumstances (If it's meant in a romantic manner).... With the line being somewhere just beyond "flirting"

--
Note....that is "without the partner's knowledge". If your partner is ok with what you're doing, and knows about it....... that's a whole 'nother story... Some couples actually encourage a little extra-curricular activity from their mate..


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Brax said:


> Oh, it totally is. She was abusive.


why didn't you just dump her then? :stu


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hell you guys should look up 'swinging' ... or worse ... 'dogging' .... Makes a bit of cyber look positively saintly 

Ross


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Hell you guys should look up 'swinging' ... or worse ... 'dogging' .... Makes a bit of cyber look positively saintly
> 
> Ross


The difference is "the partner's knowledge of your activity"

Heck, i'm not prudish. 
Swingers partners are aware of...and condone promiscuity. That makes it "not cheating". 
Going out for a fling while you're partner's back is turned makes it "cheating"....

Just my opinion 

(Edited for spelling)


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Why is it never obvious when Im joking?

Oh. 185 posts. You've probably not seen too much of my retarded sense of humour yet 

Ross


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Why is it never obvious when Im joking?
> 
> Oh. 185 posts. You've probably not seen too much of my retarded sense of humour yet
> 
> Ross


No...I think the reason is that I have no sense of humour myself..... 

I'm a high-strung opinionated pain in the rear...!! You'll get used to it... don't worry...


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:hug


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I had a long distance "boyfriend" cheat on me with a girl I talked to online. I never fully realized how selfish people can be. I never have been hurt like that before in my life. Now I am hesitent even to attempt another relationship because it will always be in the back of my mind that this guy can do this. 

:sigh


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

also, dont forget that this is coming from a guy that cheated on his then girlfriend so it shouldnt be a surprise that he would think in those terms


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Nubly

Thats a matter of trust. Siimilar to SA - there were things in the past that hurt us, but now we have to realise that not everyone is dangerous or is going to break us into little bits.

"Once bitten twice shy" as they say, but sometimes if you dont give a person a chance, choose not to trust them or try to test them, you can actually make the very thing you are afraid of happen - and then you either blame yourself or say "SEE? I told ya so". 

I think you just have to put your heart out there. Sure give it a little armour, but just let things be. If it isnt working you will know - but give people a chance, for your own sake 

Ross


----------



## wormywyrm (Jun 10, 2007)

Are men even more statistically likely to cheat than women are? Maybe, but I dont really think so.

Ross has it right though  It doesnt matter if they might cheat on you, you have to get out there anyways.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I would never cheat if I loved the person.

But then again I have never been in a relationship so I don't know what it's like to have the desire to cheat.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

wormywyrm said:


> Are men even more statistically likely to cheat than women are? Maybe, but I dont really think so.
> 
> Ross has it right though  It doesnt matter if they might cheat on you, you have to get out there anyways.


If you're that worried about the person you're with cheating on you, then perhaps you should reevalute your relationship? Unless it's a pathological thing (you're always afraid no matter what) your mind is probably telling you something.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, not all men are like that. Some people just weren't raised properly, or don't have any morals.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I keep saying the same thing -it's just that I can understand why people cheat. 

I actually think that it has a little to do with people's ideas about marriage, and the whole "till death do us part" thing. I don't believe in making such a promise and I actually think that the more "blindly faithful" the promise, the more ingenuine.

It is like making the promise that you will never grow or change. And why make such a dismal promise -its sounds more like a prison sentence than a declaration of love. ...no wonder the divorce rate is as high as it is and a lot of people seem to view marriage as being a kind of prison.

I think that people have it somewhat wrong. It's be better to leave-off of making promises about who you will be in the future and focus instead on being as honest as possible with your emotions in every moment. -THis way, betrayal of any kind would never happen; least of all, betrayal of yourself because you're trying to be something else for someone.


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

with some of the people who said that 'cybering' is okay. with me, its not. but its about what you define as cheating. i wasn't okay when my ex decided he wanted to talk to girls online and promote he was single when we were very much together. i've just sort of become jaded towards men altogether. i know i shouldn't... and i know deep down there are good guys out in the world but i'm so tired of being lied to. if you feel like you cannot "control" yourself, then perhaps you shouldn't be tied down to one person. i'm just saying.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm waiting for the day when society evolves enough to accept that some people are (relatively speaking) fundamentally promiscuous whilst others are (relatively speaking) fundamentally monogamous.

And that old rhyme -"higgamous, biggamus, men are polygamous; higgamous, hoggamus, women monogamous" ...is a bunch of crap!

My great great grandfather was a polygamist. (he also was a drunk and a gambler and a pirate) And I'm supposed to have his eyes. ...I figure that i have more than just his eyes -I can think like a polygamist (male).

In fact, I view 'strict monogamy' as a (perhaps more feminine) view of 'polygamy'. It is still essentially wanting 'the best of both worlds'. It is wanting sex with someone really horny and yet expecting them to only be horny with you.

Kind of like everyone wants everyone else to be a Christian except for themselves. 

And all of this feeds back into that whole 'maddonna-hoare' conflict that effects women in their early twenties. THe pressure to be easy-going and sexually active, and at the same time to be the 'good girl' with 'good morals'.

It's all such a bunch of crap. 
And I find it not only insulting when propositioned by a man to either be his "little woman" or his "bad girl/mistress". ..sometimes I don't know which is more insulting.

And my attitude was outrage at having to choose between the two, whilst some man gets the 'best of both worlds'.

Granted, this wasn't the best motive to choose to purify my outlook. And yet, having purified it quite a lot (at least I believe I have) the only way out of being cheated on by someone or otherwise compromised or manipulated into acting some sex or gender role, is to make certain that I notice and give-up my own strong inclination for 'the best of both worlds' -i.e. my polygamous monogamy.

I've always hated having either the label of 'bad girl' or 'good girl' put onto me, as if it somehow accounts for all of the aspects of my nature.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

> Are all men like "that"?


 No. Only women :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ALL men are like that.

The ones that got married were all drugged. Ever wonder why the guy gets so trashed on a stag night? Rohypnol. And his buddies are all in on it.

Its amazing our species survives with the spectre of male polygamy hanging over us.

Yay rohypnol.

Ross


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

I would say all men have thought about it. If you had as much testosterone in your body as a typical male (or substantially more like me :lol ) then you would understand how we think. Yes there is personal responsibility and that IS what stops men from going through with it. But cheating or thinking about it isn't an intelectual action. The urge to 'do it' is very powerful. 

I saw a documentary where some women took testosterone to incrase their sex drive and they all said how they could finally understand how a man thinks in regards to sex.

Find yourself a nice eunuch.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Andrew,

As much as I hate to ruin your school-boy illusions: I don't need to take testosterone to understand the "male" point of view. ....guys seem to have so much trouble accepting this opinion I have about myself. 

This is like how most people believe the myth that men are more interested in sex than women ...and, oh, do I beg to differ ...actually, no scrap that: I don't beg in the slightest: I proclaim it loudly!!

...most women are simply too inhibited or too careful to just come-out and tell you the truth. -So lap it up while you can: WE are just as horny as men are and always have been!!!

If you don't believe me: why do you suppose that it is even possible for men -particularly, I would say, European and Italian men- to keep the 'little woman' at home and have the 'mistress' on the side...? If women weren't as much the slave to their hormones as men, it would be impossible for them to be 'pushed' or otherwise to fall into such roles whereby they compromise half of their being (being either 'the bad girl' or 'the good girl'). Also, most people simply lack awareness of the dual nature of their sexuality.

...I'm unsual, as I'm a woman who is in touch with her 'masculine side' (as Jung would put it). And, likewise, I do find it possible to hold to opposing points of view simultaneously ...to a fairly good extent at least.

...I've had so much practise, you see. Being that I was so throughly conflicted -one side, 'the masculine side' perhaps (as most would see it) was in conflict with the other side 'the feminine'. This is just 'polygamy'.

Oh, and by the way: my idea of heaven not too long ago was being surrounded by a bunch of men in a physical situation -granted, it wasn't actual sex- it was playing soccer, in fact -but still, this is a woman's heaven. BEing completely surrounded by men and getting the bulk of their attention whilst never having to compromise one single bit!!!!


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> As much as I hate to ruin your school-boy illusions: I don't need to take testosterone to understand the "male" point of view. ....guys seem to have so much trouble accepting this opinion I have about myself.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you were so nice about it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Andrew,

Sorry if I was a bit abrasive....

I think that I strayed a bit from my so-called sure sense of self and perceptions...
by which I mean that I just remembered that believing in my perception of the way things are is in no way dependent upon others believing this same perception; and that being even a bit pushy in terms of wanting others to share my understanding is a sign of my lack of belief (in my own point of view and how it defines who I think I am).

Likewise, it is fine for me to state my opinion but not so fine for me to be pushy or judgemental of someone else's opinion and likewise call their point of view illusory. ...so, I apologise about the comment of 'crashing your illusions' ...being that whose opinion really is the ultimate reality...? ...I think that sooner or later, all perceptions become illusory. 

So, you aren't required in the slightest to agree with my view of things -it is, afterall, just my way of defining who I am in the world. ...as if that is anything lasting or permanent.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

How can some of you say that "all men are like that"? Do you know all men? Or is your opinion based on yourself and a bunch of anecdotes from your friends?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

No, all men are not like that. He is probing you to see how you'd react if he cheated on you. I hope you don't have a close rship with this guy cuz he sounds emotionally wacked.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

vicente said:


> How can some of you say that "all men are like that"? Do you know all men? Or is your opinion based on yourself and a bunch of anecdotes from your friends?


I dunno if you're talking to me, but when I said it, it was pure sarcasm.

I know that doesnt always translate well in this cross-atlantic forum.

Ross


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Why is it never obvious when Im joking?
> 
> Oh. 185 posts. You've probably not seen too much of my retarded sense of humour yet
> 
> Ross


Don't worry. I have a lot of posts and a lot of people seemingly can't tell when I'm kidding. I just got used to it, so I guess that means you should worry. Don't get used to it, man. Do you wanna be a loner on a board filled with them?


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Supalady05 said:


> Okay, I'm not sure how to start this off exactly, so here I go...
> 
> I've been speaking to this guy online now for a few days, and in an email, we were discussing being cheated on or cheating on someone. He told me that he cheated on his girlfriend before, and that "All men are like that." This thought is bothering me to no end, and I'd like to believe that's not true, but from what I've been through, from not only being cheated on, but being manipulated, and my ex having a baby by someone else and lying about it (long story), it's hard for me to trust anyone, especially a man.
> 
> So I suppose my question is, do you believe that all men are cheaters and are unable to maintain a monogomous relationship with someone? I would definitely like to find these men that ARE capable of this kind of relationship. It'd be a nice change.


One thing I've noticed about people, or at least men, is if they have something negative about them, they try to justify it either by saying and/or believing that everyone is the same way.
And not all men have much of an *urge* to cheat, either.
Same goes for women. Everybody is different.

The only instance I could see myself even seriously considering cheating is if the relationship I was in had turned really sour, and was unlikely to continue. And even in that case, I'd at least admit my actions.


----------



## B-Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

This thread makes my soul weep.

All men are cheaters? So, im not a woman and I can't be a man because im not a cheater. What am I then?

I don't cheat, I know when relationships are going down get out dont think that by screwing, or screwing with someone else is going to be a magical bandaid. If you're driven to cheat, then there is something flawed with your relationship...fix it or f$#@ it.

My take on a piece of the problem is some women get cheated on and in my experience they take it much more seriously than some men do. I know a girl that took it out on me, and the next 2 people she dated. She was so scared to trust that it just divebombed the relationship everytime. I've been cheated on, you know what I say? "F#@$ her, her loss" drink it off, or whatever it is you do to cope and move on. Why let some horrible person mess up somthing that could be great with someone else. Why let them win again. Sure, keep your guard up for a bit but for god sake, I needed a trebuchet to break down the walls this girl had set up. Can I trust a girl who has cheated, but not on me...that answer is yes. Im sure it came with a heavy emotional price tag and if she does well damn me for being naive.

Not all men are cheaters, some have self control. Looking is not cheating, talking is not cheating. Flirting to some extent is. Now im pissed off...I've been out of a relationship for too long and I miss it dearly and people are tossing them out by cheating.

Damn you :mum If you cant handle being with just one girl then don't be in a relationship. Get yourself a few "friends with benefits" ...because I hear *all* men have those too. :roll

And yes, I had a bad day.


----------

